# Honda GCV160 Choke Problems



## tfoster2000 (Jun 19, 2010)

Just stumbled on this site. I have been reading many posts about the Honda GCV160 engine but haven't come across my problem. The engine is mounted on a log splitter. It starts and runs fine when fully choked but when I put the choke off it dies (just like I turned it off with the engine stop switch).

I have emptied the gas and put in fresh, checked the fuel lines, and the air filter is clean, but it still stalls when I take the choke off. I was wondering if it might be a fuel filter, and if so, where is it? I have downloaded a carb schematic but there isn't one in the pic. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most likely the problem is in the carburetor. The main jet or nozzle is probably dirty or restricted and your not getting enough fuel metered to the engine from the carburetor. The carburetor needs to be taken down and cleaned out good.


----------



## tfoster2000 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks 30yearTech!

Is this a pretty common problem with this engine? As I mentioned, it is mounted on a log splitter and spends all of it's time outside, covered with a tarp. What can I do to prevent this in the future? I have been using a fuel stabilizer so it doesn't gel in the lines...

Any thoughts?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Even with fuel stabilizer there is the possibility of moisture accumulating in the fuel tank and carburetor. Especially with units stored outside. A little moisture in the carburetor can cause oxidation to start inside the carburetor. 

If your going to keep it outdoors for periods of non use. It may be best to drain the fuel and run it dry. 

Most all fuels that you can buy today, have some percentage of alcohol. Alcohol has a natural affinity for water, and will draw moisture right out of the atmosphere like a sponge.


----------



## tfoster2000 (Jun 19, 2010)

So, I should pull it in to the garage after each use? 

While I'm thinking about it, I have heard that there is an adjustment for high altitude use on this carb. I have downloaded the schematic:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=104489&d=1268925205

Do you know where that adjustment (screw?) is and how to adjust it for over 5000 ft? I live at 8300ft. 

Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

tfoster2000 said:


> So, I should pull it in to the garage after each use?
> 
> While I'm thinking about it, I have heard that there is an adjustment for high altitude use on this carb. I have downloaded the schematic:
> 
> ...


It would be best to keep the unit in an enclosed area. As far as I know, there is no adjustment on the carburetor to compensate for altitude. There are different main jets available though.


----------

